# can the opposite sex share the same room?



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay,
I currently only have one female hedgie (Flower), and I plan to adopt another here soon. Eventually, not right now, I would like to get a boy...This got me thinking though.

*I was wondering can males and females be housed in the same room/house or does cause behavior issues? I think it would, just because they could smell the opposite sex.*

If that's the case, then purchasing a baby female instead would be the way to go. 

Just wanted others thoughts.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty sure it's fine, just make sure both cages are 110% hedgehog escape proof.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure they can be in the same room. Mine have lived in cages that were side by side. You just have to ensure that their cages are escape proof, and give them separate cuddle times. Having a mixed sex household will mean a higher time commitment though. 

Is there a particular reason you are looking for a boy though? If you don't plan to breed, I would suggest getting yourself another little girl. Girls sometimes can mingle and have play times together. Occasionally you get one that will not play nicely, but usually girls are good together. Where with boys you can never let them near the girls.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for the replies!

Nope, not wanting to breed. Honestly, the idea of the male is because they are what catch my eye the most. I look at a local recommended breeders site (Gail Dick, critterconnection), and everytime see one I like it is a boy.

I got Flower because of her personality. I am adopting a 9month old female at the end of the month, the owner can no longer keep her, and I came across the ad on craigslist before I got Flower.

I use storage tote housing, as long as there is nothing near the sides and the sides are high...they can't get out. As you all know the larger the tote, the higher the sides.

I didn't plan to ever let them mingle. I had read that they are not social, so never thought to have them out at the same times. I also don't want to get a male later on, and the girls smell drive him nuts/grumpy...which is where the thought came from.

It will be a while before hedgie #3 comes along. Hedgie Flower is a total love and is healthy, considering her up bringing. Hedgie #2 though, might need more care, so we will have to see.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Make sure you still have a lid for the totes. We've had at least one baby(not even an adult!) here at HHC get out of a large tote with nothing inside other than some fleece. So you should always have a secure lid.


----------

